# How much fabric needed for a queen size quilt?



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm sorry ,I'm sure this has been asked before but my search didn't find anything . :help: I want to make my Mom a surprise quilt for her by May (she's graduating from college !!!! ) and I found some material I love on ebay but I don't know how much to buy . It has cardinals (she loves cardinals !) on it but I don't know what size they are , I just want to cut out squares and then every other one will be a coordinating color .... I'll buy the other coordinating color and the bottom part ( haha ,I don't even know the correct names for these things ! LOL I've made baby quilts for my kids so I'm sure I can figure this out) later on , I just want to get this perfect cardinal material before I can't find it again .... Sooooo , do you know how much I should buy for half of the squares of a Queen size Quilt ? Thankyou so much in advance , I'm so sorry if this post is confusing ! 
-Amy


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I found this...I hope it helps

http://search.quiltshops.com/calculator/calculator.htm


----------

